# Hi everyone! ^^



## Fiel (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi everyone. I'm Fiel. 

I'm in the process of becoming a best-selling author, since I love writing... 
I figure why not making it a career? :razz:

I'm still unfamiliar with the forum so I hope to learn much from everyone ^^


----------



## A. Mann (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi Fiel, and go get 'em! Why not best-selling author indeed?

There's a lot of quality help and direction here.


----------



## SoNickSays... (Dec 24, 2008)

I admire your enthusiasm, Fiel!

Good luck in your future success with the publishing industry, then.

And welcome to the forum! I'm sure we can guide your way to the Big Shots.

Oh, and Merry Christmas!

Nick


----------



## C.Gholy (Dec 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, I like you enthusiasm and your signature is cute. 

HAve fun here.


----------



## Fiel (Dec 24, 2008)

Thank you for the warm welcome everyone. And yes, I think I'll have fun here meeting fellow writers.  ^^ _

My sig is cute? Thanks_ ^^


----------



## Tatiiii (Dec 27, 2008)

Well, hello there Fiel! Enjoy your time here! I'm really looking forward to check out your work! ^^


----------



## Shinn (Dec 28, 2008)

Hello there and welcome


----------



## Tiamat (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello to you and welcome to WF.  Glad to have you.


----------



## wacker (Jan 4, 2009)

HELLO AND WELCOME TO WF

Wacker


----------



## Nickie (Jan 4, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Fiel!


Nickie


----------



## Fiel (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm honoured with the welcome...:razz:


----------



## Ungood (Jan 13, 2009)

Well Hello there!

And welcome to the forums! Glad to see you. Hope to see you around a bit more.


----------



## Industrial (Jan 13, 2009)

Welcome to the forums


----------



## Triquediqual (Jan 14, 2009)

Welcome to the forums...


----------



## BlatantAssassin (Jan 14, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------

